# Orange Chicken & Vegetable Fried Rice



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I came across this today, so easy and delicious…Only I used two chicken breast cause I didn’t have any thighs…I forgot to add the hot pepper flakes …

The vegetable fried rice had grated carrots, grated zucchini, chopped onion, chopped celery, chopped scallions, a chopped orange pepper, and eggs…
It was better than take out.  









Orange Chicken


Get Orange Chicken Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is orange pepper? Oh, an orange then pepper? I was thinking a Thai pepper or Habanero! Hot!!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nic, it was a small Italian bell pepper, they come in red, green, orange and yellow, not hot and no orange…


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't frame of reference interesting!😊 I see much more use of chili peppers here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Isn't frame of reference interesting!😊 I see much more use of chili peppers here.


Well, If I would have put a comma after orange…it would have changed the sentence to:
a chopped orange, pepper, and egg!  


Commas break up sentences into bits that go together. They divide phrases and group things together. So depending on where we put a comma (or not put a comma), we can change the meaning of the sentence. In the first example, the use of the comma changes the word "Grandma" from that which will be eaten to someone who is going to eat….Let’s eat Grandma…or Let’s eat, Grandma.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Have you made a Peking Duck, yet?😊

This article is a tad violent, but, I bet you would really enjoy the cooking.









Peking Duck with Mandarin Pancakes and Plum Sauce Recipe


Make this classic restaurant meal at home, entirely from scratch: We show you how to make the duck, the pancakes, and your own plum sauce.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I haven’t cooked duck since The Long Island Duck Farm has not been supplying our
supermarkets with ducks like they use to.
A giant duck that adorns the front of the farm. it’s an awesome sight

















Long Island's Last Remaining Duck Farmer Hopes To Bounce Back When Restaurants Reopen


Where dozens once flourished, Doug Corwin is the last remaining duck farmer on Long Island.




newyork.cbslocal.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK your vegetable fried rice would make a great Vietnamese spring roll if you wrapped it in rice paper and fried being careful not to burn the rice paper.
Izzat chou in the duck pic?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Last night, I heard geese overhead for the first time in the latter part of the year.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> TK your vegetable fried rice would make a great Vietnamese spring roll if you wrapped it in rice paper and fried being careful not to burn the rice paper.
> Izzat chou in the duck pic?


no, it’s not me… i pulled the pic off the net.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Aw, shucks.


----------



## doki (Sep 3, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> @Two Knots - Have you made a Peking Duck, yet?😊
> 
> This article is a tad violent, but, I bet you would really enjoy the cooking.
> 
> ...


It is very delicious.Please believe me！


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

After watching Martin Yang, I want to make moo shoo pancakes
filled with leftover orange chicken and fried rice…only problem is
the head guy ate almost the whole thing! He couldn’t stop eating.  
He said it was soo good.
There‘s probably enough leftovers to fill maybe three skimpy pancakes.

Here‘s the pancake recipe…I‘ll have to make it another day.
I already have the basic stuff on hand - cabbage and mushrooms, shallots,
zucchini, carrots, and scallions in the house…





__





Moo Shu Pancakes - Recipe Key


Moo Shu Pancakes. A Chinese Appetizer, that takes 50 minutes to prepare and 25 minutes to cook with a Stove. This recipe serves 10 people.



www.recipekey.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Use flour tortillas.  I found this searching moo shu pancakes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I’ve also used flour tortillas, but I like the moo shoo pancakes…
I also put chopped scallions in them to kick it up a notch. 

I bet you want to try scallion moo shoo pancakes now!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Perhaps as a dim sum. I have at least one recipe in my Chinese cook books. I have these. I like the Pei Mei's best, all three volumes. Authentic Chinese complete with government? stamps.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chef Ming is teriffic…


----------

